# Equipment rules



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

You have to go here and read in the by laws: https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/2014-15 ConstByLaws.pdf

Side bars are legal in BHFS.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks for the link. I'll be checking it out.

I just did and see no limit on side bar length. I can assume it's the same as the 12" stabilizer limit, but not sure. Her's is 10.5" so should not be a problem, but "inquiring minds would like to know".


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

bfisher said:


> Thanks for the link. I'll be checking it out.
> 
> I just did and see no limit on side bar length. I can assume it's the same as the 12" stabilizer limit, but not sure. Her's is 10.5" so should not be a problem, but "inquiring minds would like to know".


It can be any length.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I didn't see it in the rules I linked but is the NFAA like IBO in that the side bar and stabilizer have to have a common point of attachment or can the side bar be mounted separately (ex: low riser mount)?


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

That I don't know either, but I would assume the side bar could be attached to a rear hole if the riser has one. In Nat's case I just tossed on my Cartel V-bar bracket to the front stabilizer hole and set the angle that looked about right and put on a 10 1/2" Cartel side bar. The only problem, and one that can be corrected with a grinder is that her AEP stabilizer extends to 12 1/4". It was just something I felt like trying to get her bow to hang more vertical. It seemed to work and she ended her practice session with three 10's. She didn't use this term "smaller float', but she did say it helped settle the bow down. If it helps and boosts her confidence we're going to work with it. State indoor championships is in 3 weeks.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

As someone noted earlier, there is no length restrictions on the side bar in NFAA. Nor is there a rule that the side bar and front stabilizer have to have a common point of attachment - can be mounted separately. I would also suggest following up with your state association, PSAA, to confirm they follow NFAA rules for BHFS. I believe PA has 2 state associations, one which has their own equipment rules and one which follows NFAA rules. I'm not familiar with which is which however.

>>-------->


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

The PSAA used to have their own rules for the Bowhunter division. They still have their own designation for the BH division. My girl, Natalie, would shoot Cadet Female Bowhunter Unlimited, which the NFAA calls Cub Female Bowhunter Freestyle. One difference between the two associations is that PSAA she shoots 20 yards at the Vegas face whereas the NFAA has the Blue 5 spot and she'd only shoot 10 yards. Big big difference!!!!

I think the second association you are referring to is the Pa. Field and Target Archers (PFATA). Thanks for that heads up CHPro. I live only about 10 miles from the PSAA Executive Secretary (Julia Mentzer) so I'll give her a call to make sure we get it right.


----------

